# Tach drops to 0 after 2000 rpm



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I went to radio shack and got a 1/2w 2200ohm resistor and connected it to the send/gnd terminals like in the solutio above but that did not fix it.

Any more ideas?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Matty, sorry for the late response been down in your neck of the woods fishing a tourney.

What pole setting do you have the tach on?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Hey Matty, sorry for the late response been down in your neck of the woods fishing a tourney.
> 
> What pole setting do you have the tach on?


I had it all ass-backwards ;D I had it set to 3P instead of* 3C*/6P I guess when I was staring at it, my brain wasn't working correctly.

Also, My leads coming from the yamaha harness werent on correctly. To me- red should be constant power, black gnd, yellow switched power, and green signal. But in reality the red is IGN, yellow is unused (probably switched power for a warning light for a yamaha gauge), black is GND, and green is signal.

Now that I have the harness correct and the correct pole setting it's good to go.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > Hey Matty, sorry for the late response been down in your neck of the woods fishing a tourney.
> >
> > What pole setting do you have the tach on?
> 
> ...


Yeah it sounded like a pole setting.

Glad you got it worked out boat looks good!


----------

